# [CORBA] Eigenes Objekt in idl? undefined type



## Djinndrache (29. Mai 2011)

Hey,

ich mache gerade meine ersten Gehversuche mit CORBA. An sich funktioniert es schon, hab eine schöne Hello-Methode gebaut die Client und Server sich gegenseitig hallo sagen lässt.

Nun brauch ich aber die Übergabe eines eigenen Objekts, nur wie geht das?

Ich habe quasi im Client eine Variable "x" vom Typ "Apfel" (eigene Klasse) und der Client möchte dem Server nun den Apfel schicken.

Bisher ist meine idl-Datei etwa so:


```
module PMDSModule
{
	interface PMDS
	{
		void sayHello(
			in string content
		);
		
		string getHello();
	};
};
```

funktioniert auch wunderbar mit den Strings. Aber wenn ich da jetzt "Apfel" statt string schreibe, meint er der Typ sei undefined. Wie kann ich jetzt den Apfel übergeben, wie sieht die idl dazu aus?


----------



## Marcinek (29. Mai 2011)

struct Apfel {
string sorte;
}

dann kannst du es verwenden, wie jeden anderen Typ.

Hier noch eine kleine Seite.

Ich habe sie nur überflogen aber da steht ein Beispiel dazu.

IDL Data Types

Benuzt man huete noch CORBA? ;D


----------



## Djinndrache (29. Mai 2011)

Ah wunderbar, vielen Dank, das funktioniert bestens 




Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Benuzt man huete noch CORBA? ;D



Weiß ich nicht, aber an der Uni muss man es scheinbar noch lernen. Wir sollen ein vorgegebens Netzwerk-Projekt mit CORBA bauen. Letztes mal sollten wir etwas mit RMI bauen. Davor waren es einfach Socket-Verbindungen.

Eine Idee, was als nächstes kommen könnte? ^^


----------



## Marcinek (29. Mai 2011)

Soap

ejb


----------



## Djinndrache (29. Mai 2011)

Dann hab ich ja noch was vor mir dieses Semester 


Danke nochmals =)


----------



## Marcinek (29. Mai 2011)

typedef sequence <Apfel> apfelListe;

apfelliste getAepfel()


----------

